# Sounds like a good price!



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Looking around today, I found a few great prices. Check it out on a few tool prices. Amazon.com Message


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I've been looking at the Bosch CS5 7 1/4" circular saw for quite a while now. Amazon doesn't ship tools to Canada.  But I have seen it locally for close to that price.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

OK Deb Thanks for the post. I guess that the router looked like a nice savings from what I seen advertisements for. But, I could also be WRONG


----------

